# Aston Martin GT12 - New Car Protection - Gtechniq Crystal Serum Black



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

We had the pleasure of working on this stunning car, 1 of 100. We new it would have areas that needed attention but didn't realise it would be this bad! We spent around 16 hours prepping and removing the defects before we applied the protection. The chosen protection was Gtechniq Crystal Serum Black with glass, wheels and interior bolt ons.

This was our first trip to a dealership (The grange Exeter) and made good use of the van! We now have a checklist as we realised we needed a lot more stuff than we took! But now officially offer this service.

Please enjoy the pictures.

First job!


















And the defects....


































And here's the finished pics.


































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You lucky sod,, what a car, great detail on a stunning car.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hang on, I gotta change me pants!! :argie: :argie: :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yummy!!!, yes please, great job and lovely finish.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning i can dream


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Just because it's an Aston doesn't make it stunning 


Er ....yes it does , I like that lots and lots


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Epic looking car!


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow what a car


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work on an awesome car!


----------



## CarlPIL3080 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

oh my you lucky .


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

:doublesho So much sanding marks left after Body shop??? Shame for Aston Martin!!!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

wow, great job, great car, BUT, I'm not to sure about the orange bits, to me they sort of look as if they have been stuck on as an afterthought


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Stunning. The chap who's name was on the inspection badge, wants flogging. For letting pass like that !!!!!

But, great job. :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks much better at the end of the process.

It's shocking given the price of the car the condition it left the factory in. Also not keen on the colour or the extended cills.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

What a machine, seen Chris Harris vid on it - truly stunning sounding car.

Great job on it as well :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

You don't see that everyday, excellent work.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

m4rkymark said:


> Looks much better at the end of the process.
> 
> It's shocking given the price of the car the condition it left the factory in. Also not keen on the colour or the extended cills.


I didn't dislike the orange and at the end of the day I thought it all worked and by the way it's all paint, no vinyl in sight :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As I may have already mentioned I'm pretty sure 'Andrew Gough' walks with a white stick and a hi-vis dog!

The wheels were my best bit:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> As I may have already mentioned I'm pretty sure 'Andrew Gough' walks with a white stick and a hi-vis dog!
> 
> The wheels were my best bit:thumb:


Indeed! and thanks for your help again Chris! I think the wheels go very well and at £18k they bumming well should!!


----------



## Mk90 (Aug 4, 2011)

That car! :argie:

Great work


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Oh my, what a machine and what a finish!

Amazing work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Oooh yes, very special indeed! Don't think we'll be seeing another one on here for some time, possibly ever!

Great work too.


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, what a car!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow enough said great job


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Will be seeing this car again soon and will get some photos of the interior which I forgot to do on the day :speechles


----------



## Timpie (Jan 22, 2016)

Awsome car


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work. Call me a philistine if you will, but it looks like someone has bought a standard car and let their 12 year old Son modify it. O.E.M for me please.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That car and the finish on it now is stunning!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a car! Stunning.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Awesome motor! nice work


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally managed to get a couple interior shots 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not to my taste, but like the good old fashioned handbrake


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning motor.
Great job on tidying it up. Really would of expected more on a car of that value.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Could you resize please.

Thanks


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

fethead said:


> Could you resize please.
> 
> Thanks


Are they not displaying properly? What size would you like them?


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh wow, what a car


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

For those of you who like beading! Gtechniq Crystal Serum Black that was applied in Decemeber 2015


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hot off the press! This is now up for sale at Dick Lovett, don't think this will hang around, sad to see it go but looking forward to working on what it's been replaced with! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

OMFG what a beauty..


----------



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome piece of kit and not wishing to put any of you skilled people out of work but the finished results (which are quite simply stunning) is how a new car of this value should be presented .... Maybe there a deal to be done to include your service ... It's not as if the dealers and customers can't afford it ... Just an idea


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is one stunning car.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Senninha said:


> Awesome piece of kit and not wishing to put any of you skilled people out of work but the finished results (which are quite simply stunning) is how a new car of this value should be presented .... Maybe there a deal to be done to include your service ... It's not as if the dealers and customers can't afford it ... Just an idea


Trouble is most people really aren't bothered, and the dealership we went to do try and fix some of the obvious issues....:buffer: but as we know, the defects aren't where most people look


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Think I seen this car the other day, such a nice car in the flesh


----------

